# Lightning Simulator Options and Opinions



## RandalB (Jun 8, 2009)

Hey all,

Thinking of adding a lightning simulator to the lawn haunt this year. I have read up on the I-Zombie, Firefly and I already know about Color organ kits. My lot is surrounded by trees on 3x sides and the lights would be flashing in the backyard into the woods behind the house. I have plenty of outdoor speakers to move the soundtrack to the street/sidewalk area. 

What I am looking for is people's experiences with various options and configurations of simulators. I want it to look good, but I don't want to break the bank if I don't have to.

Please let me know what has worked (and not worked) for you.

Thanks in advance for any and all input,
RandalB


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

A three channel unit using stereo soundtrack only, three channel gives you movement.
Stuff :: Frightening Lightning low res video by FrightenersEntertainment - Photobucket


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

Used two of these for years. Best bang for the buck. You used to be able to find them in black and orange for Halloween, and costing about $12. Well, now you can only find the Christmas version for $34. It's the same device, just a different case. Spray paint it black and go to town.


----------



## SoCal Scare (Aug 3, 2007)

I have used the I-Zombie for 3 years now and love it. Though it is a bit expensive I like the fact that I can set it up for Stereo or mono depending on the soundtrack or to have my haunt lighting dim on one channel when the lightening flashes on the other. I think it is a very versitile controler that allows different set ups depending on what you want to do.


----------

